# 5 y.o. kindergarten student "voted out" of his class?!?!?!?!



## AllenOK (May 27, 2008)

What the?!?!?!?!?!  What is the world coming to?

I just heard about this on CBS's morning show today.  Here's a link:
5 y.o. voted out of class.

I have several children that are "special needs".  This kind of behavior is totally unacceptable in a teacher, IMHO.


----------



## pdswife (May 27, 2008)

How rude and how wrong to do that to a child.


----------



## suziquzie (May 27, 2008)

I can't even describe how wrong that is. 
If I were a smarter person I'd homeschool.


----------



## GB (May 27, 2008)

That is one of the most disgusting horrible things I have ever heard!!!


----------



## David Cottrell (May 27, 2008)

Disgusting and sick


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2008)

That teacher should be fired. Unbelievable.


----------



## suziquzie (May 27, 2008)

I keep going over it and imagining the whole thing, getting sicker to my stomach the more I think about it. That poor child, and for the school only to say "they are investigating". Who in thier right mind could do such a thing to a child!


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

To bad it wasnt to vote the teacher out of the state


----------



## ChefJune (May 27, 2008)

That is just sickening.  Sounds like a truly incompetent teacher to me.  I realize there are some kids who are more difficult than others, but this one apparently has identified problems.  Seems as tho if the teacher couldn't handle him in her class, she should have taken that up with her principal.

It's terrible to let kids think it's okay to do that to another kid, and it's even worse what it apparently has done to this little one. 

Appalling!


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2008)

14 to 2!?!?

man, he musta been some p.i.t.a.

i guess there's two more kids that gotta go...

j/k. 

a point being missed, i think, is what does this teach *all* of the kids in the class? not just the kid who was ousted.

this isn't just some small mistake by the teacher. she abused all of the kids by putting them in that position, and should be fired.


----------



## Katie H (May 27, 2008)

"*the state attorney's office concluded the matter did not meet the criteria for emotional child abuse..."
*

Okay!  I think the attorney general needs to be examined.  NOT emotional child abuse?!!  I can't imagine what the 14 classmates said about the poor boy.  The article said the students told him what they didn't like about him.  Oh, and, yes!  We all know how cruel children can be.  The poor boy has to feel crushed.

Out to the teacher, for sure.  She shouldn't be allowed to teach again.

The whole story sickened me.


----------



## Alix (May 27, 2008)

Hoo boy I could go on about this one. Poor kid has Aspergers and no one thought to educate his teacher and classmates about what that means? Geez! The teacher made a huge mistake, no doubt about it, but this is a classic case of non communication and not enough education on the part of the teacher AND the adminstration of the school. Poor kids. And I mean ALL the kids.


----------



## JMediger (May 27, 2008)

As a special education teacher reading this, it turned my stomach.  The only solace is that the child has an IEP (Individualized Education Plan) in place.  This will give the parents a foundation for reprecussion.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2008)

*Update*

Update: St. Lucie teacher reassigned after student 'voted out' of class

She's out of the classroom, for now at least.


----------



## ChefJune (May 27, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Update: St. Lucie teacher reassigned after student 'voted out' of class
> 
> She's out of the classroom, for now at least.


 
Out of the classroom isn't good enough!  She should be sent to some serious therapy.  No child should ever have to experience something like that, no matter what kind of problems he/she creates in the classroom.  Wonder where she took HER child psych courses.....


----------



## suziquzie (May 27, 2008)

The woman now needs a public stoning.


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> The woman now needs a public stoning.



stoning would be to fast and easy, she needs something more slow and painful, hmm the story of William Wallace comes to mind.


----------



## suziquzie (May 27, 2008)

ewwww.........


----------



## pdswife (May 27, 2008)

The teacher should be glad she didn't do that to MY CHILD!!   I don't think she'd like LIFE too much anymore!


----------



## David Cottrell (May 27, 2008)

I wouldn't go for stoning - too savage middle eastern like - but if I were boss she would never work in that county again.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I think this is a classic example of bullying in school. Sadly, the teacher was the biggest bully of all and turned all the children into accomplices. There are lots of schools that have serious anti-bullying rules and programs in place because it's clear how devastating this is to the target of such behavior. I can have some sympathy for a teacher who has a classroom full of very young children and one who has issues that were not fully diagnosed and no extra support in handling his needs BUT any teacher who tries to "solve" issues like this should never be allowed to teach children again. It indicates what I would call a mean streak.


----------



## Barbara L (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that is unbelievable.  As someone else said, that was cruel to all of the kids in the class.  

I did have one child in my class (4th grade) a few years ago who was keeping everyone from learning because of wild, erratic behavior, but I would never have asked the other kids if they thought this child should stay or go!  I did talk with the principal and the child's mother, and the child was eventually moved into another class.  The thing is, this child should have never been in my class in the first place.  This child's father had died a couple years before and this caused terrible problems.  Everyone agreed, even before placement in my class, that this child needed a male influence.  This child was moved into a male teacher's class and while it did not eliminate all behavior problems, it did help a lot.

Truthfully, I am typically drawn to the children everyone else wants to give up on, and very often they became my favorites.  If moving a child to another class ever becomes an option, children should not be involved, and it should be done in a way that lets the child know that it is not because he/she was "bad."  Moving a child should only be done to help that child learn better.  I believe moving a child to another class should only be done as a last resort.  I know, from experience, that once a child is moved out of a class, many of the other kids start wanting to move (they _*think*_ they want to anyway--the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, as the saying goes).  

I have always said there are two kinds of teachers--the ones who are there because they want to make a difference, and the ones who are just there to pick up a paycheck.  Most schools have plenty of both kinds.  The teacher in the article is obviously the second type and should be sent packing.

Barbara


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Out of the classroom isn't good enough!



I hope you don't think that I think it is enough. I said earlier in the thread that I think she should be fired. Clearly she has no idea how to deal with children and is in the wrong job.


----------



## DrThunder88 (May 27, 2008)

Yoiks, and George W. Bush thought his approval rating was low.

Here's a question: why did mom, who's obviously concerned with her son's feelings, let the paper use that photo of her son?  Does she want him to be recognized as "that highly unpopular, learning disabled kid"?  If she wants to make a big stink about this in the news, good.  That teacher botched up in a big way.  But if you're worrying about emotionally scarring the kid, why plaster his face all over the news?


----------



## GB (May 27, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> Here's a question: why did mom, who's obviously concerned with her son's feelings, let the paper use that photo of her son?  Does she want him to be recognized as "that highly unpopular, learning disabled kid"?  If she wants to make a big stink about this in the news, good.  That teacher botched up in a big way.  But if you're worrying about emotionally scarring the kid, why plaster his face all over the news?


It would not matter. Everyone in that town already knows who the kid is. What difference would posting his picture or not make?


----------



## CharlieD (May 27, 2008)

Have you read some of the comments, some of them are even worse than the situation at hand. 

But otherwise I am not surprised. Democracy at it's best.  The type of democracy I had to live in, in Soviet Union.   What's next socialised medicine?


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2008)

it's my opinion that that little guy needs lots of love, maybe Mom/Dad to allow him to invite his buddy over, even spoil him for a day or 2. his ego's bruised & needs fixin.

as fer that teacher, well, she needs to be placed in a roomful of angry parents who say THIER thoughts towards her lousy self.


----------



## Barbara L (May 27, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Have you read some of the comments, some of them are even worse than the situation at hand.
> 
> But otherwise I am not surprised. Democracy at it's best.  The type of democracy I had to live in, in Soviet Union.  What's next socialised medicine?


I noticed the same thing.  Anyone who thinks what that teacher did helps teach kindergarteners how a democracy works obviously does not have children and doesn't know anything about them.  

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (May 27, 2008)

*     I say PUBLIC FLOGGING!!!  How dare she.*
*Why did she wait til the END of the school year? (school here lets out in 2 days.)*
*It is a disgrace the child who needed compassion most and made to feel he was more normal than different was so isolated and suffered such indignity for something beyond his control.*
*To bring up the past.... teachers were teachers. They didn't just teach subjects, but were examples to follow in life. They were models. They were one of a few examples we were taught to respect, ie;  teachers, parents, your church/temple, police, fire and military.*
*Now they say teachers don't get paid enough, etc, etc.*
*But they knew that going in. Teachers used to stay after school and were involved in the community, knew your family and what was going on* *at your home. The classes are too full. BS I say. They were babyboomers or children of baby boomers. There were lots of us then too.*
*I had a 4th grade teacher that hated lefties. My older brother had her and ignored her ignorant comments about lefties. When I got her, poor me. I went home crying more days than not. I would feign illness, or beg not to go to school, until my mother finally got it out of me what was wrong. She went to school and straightened out the principal and teacher.*
*My mother always taught - respect your elders- until that point. Then, right in front of them, she said to me, - respect those who deserve it, and she doesn't deserve it. And had my class changed.*

*And to the students she forced to participate. Poor them.*
*It's hard at 5 to teach them the cruel, cruel, world.*
*But to keep drawing attention to how bad it was is to continually tramatize them. I'd explain it was a bad thing, and the teacher was punished and sometimes people hurt people, and go on. What else can you do.?*


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> ewwww.........



LOL, i take it you know what i mean.


----------



## quicksilver (May 27, 2008)

*     I  don't know. I've just watched NBC news  @ 5:55 pm and they covered the story. They said they haven't entirely diagnosed him and that the teacher "remains in the classroom". *
*I'm in Lee, Charlotte, Collier county news area, so I'm closer than some. But the coverage was still the same. This child suffered. He looks rather like a 5 year old to me from what they showed, which makes it more troubling. If he has bouts, you'd have to know something UNUSUAL was wrong. Why wouldn't you want to help him?*


----------



## Corey123 (May 27, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> What the?!?!?!?!?! What is the world coming to?
> 
> I just heard about this on CBS's morning show today. Here's a link:
> 5 y.o. voted out of class.
> ...


 


Not surprised.

If an airline will throw a 3-year-old boy off a plane for waving to another plane and saying "Bye-bye, plane", then yes, THIS is sure to follow.

Little kids are also treated like criminals, which they shouldn't be!


----------



## quicksilver (May 29, 2008)

_     Has anyone heard anything else about this?_
_I was just thinking of the book titled, ALL I REALLY NEED TO KNOW I LEARNED IN KINDERGARTEN. and got a lump in the pit of my stomach. _


----------



## ChefJune (May 29, 2008)

I just keep thinking about how in Ed school they first taught us that if you lose a child's interest in school in kindergarten, you often have lost him forever.  Conversely, a child who is engaged early is more likely to develop a real love for learning.

wonder where this teacher went to school.  They couldn't have taught her that there.......


----------

